# Building tdb-1.1.5 Error



## enderli (Dec 13, 2009)

```
===>  Building for tdb-1.1.5
tdb will be compiled with flags:
  CFLAGS = -I./include -Iinclude  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I./../replace
  CPPFLAGS = -I./include -Iinclude 
  LDFLAGS = 
  LIBS = 
cc -shared  -o tdb.so pytdb.o -L. -ltdb `/usr/local/bin/python2.6-config --ldflags`
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lpth
gmake: *** [tdb.so] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/tdb.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 13, 2009)

Did you build Samba with or without pthreads?


```
Options for samba4-devel 4.0.0.a8_2

[X] THREADS     With pthreads
```

It's on by default, so try the opposite of your current setting.

`# /usr/ports/net/samba4-devel`
`# make config` (select or deselect pthreads)
`# pkg_delete -f samba4-devel`
`# make install clean`

Then retry tdb.


----------



## enderli (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanx for your reply.
There is no effect about this.

```
Options for samba4-devel 4.0.0.a8_2 
[X] THREADS     With pthreads
```
But I disable another one, it can make.

```
Options for samba4-devel 4.0.0.a8_2 
[ ] EXT_TDB     With external libtdb
```


----------



## enderli (Dec 14, 2009)

After "samba4-devel 4.0.0.a8_2" make install completed, "tdb-1.1.5" still get the same error.


----------



## enderli (Dec 14, 2009)

I reinstall "samba4-devel 4.0.0.a8_2" with:

```
Options for samba4-devel 4.0.0.a8_2 
[ ] THREADS     With pthreads
[ ] EXT_TDB     With external libtdb
```
Still can't make "tdb-1.1.5". And got the same error messages.


----------



## mickey (Dec 14, 2009)

Do you need samba4-devel, or are you just installing it as a dependency of gnome2-2.28?

If the latter is the case, and you have no immediate need for mapi support, then you can uncheck the MAPI option on the gnome2 meta-port, which will remove the dependency upon samba4-devel.


----------



## enderli (Dec 14, 2009)

mickey said:
			
		

> Do you need samba4-devel, or are you just installing it as a dependency of gnome2-2.28?



I am a new Xorg user. 
I am trying everything which I can.
KDE4, Xfce4 and so no...

Now, I uncheck the MAPI to install gnome2.
Thanx for your suggeet.


----------

